# "cette app provient d'un développeur non identifié"



## Giam_ (29 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Sur mon mac mini nouvellement acquis avec OS 10.8, 
après téléchargement de SHADES ainsi que de GOOGLE SKETCHUP 8 (deux applis que je souhaite installer) 
l'ouverture coince avec le message suivant :
*"(...) cette app provient d'un développeur non identifiés. Vos préférences de sécurité ne permettent que l'installation d'apps du Mac App Store et de développeurs identifiés"*

Par contre, avec un macbook en 10.6, pas de problème.

Pour SHADES, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut passer à la caisse via l'App Store, par contre pour SKETCHUP je ne sais. 

Quelqu'un a t-il ce souci ?
une solution 

Merci


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2013)

GateKeeper. Une p´tite recherche sur les forums avec devrait t'aider


----------



## Giam_ (29 Août 2013)

En effet, merci !

http://www.macgeneration.com/news/voir/242102/mountain-lion-apple-active-gatekeeper-par-defaut


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Ils aiment rendre parano chez Apple.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2013)

On conseillera de laisser GateKeeper actif tout de même.
Il est possible de forcer l'installation sans le désactiver en faisant un clic droit/ouvrir apparemment


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Il est possible de forcer l'installation sans le désactiver en faisant un clic droit/ouvrir apparemment


Absolument.

C'est la solution que j'utilise quotidiennement, un mix entre sécurité et facilité d'utilisation.


----------



## bugman (29 Août 2013)

Si c'est pour l'outrepassé où est l'intérêt ?


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Si c'est pour l'outrepassé où est l'intérêt ?



Garde fou.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2013)

bugman a dit:


> Si c'est pour l'outrepassé où est l'intérêt ?


 
Ca laisse le temps de se poser la question de savoir si on est sûr de la provenance de cette application...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (29 Août 2013)

Et c'est actuellement le meilleur pauvre "petit" moyen de détecter l'intrusion d'un nouveau Trojan dans notre Mac 

= il y en a un nouveau chaque mois, et les anti-virus n'arrivent qu'après, tandis que la protection de Gatekeeper est permanente : il nous prévient qu'un intrus est prêt à s'installer.


----------

